# Aprentice watches his mentor get a shock



## SirSparksAlot (Jul 30, 2011)

In on page 1.


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

SirSparksAlot said:


> In on page 1.


What


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

D.c. ?


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> D.c. ?


It's 3 hours from DC


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

-----


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Not following the rules of Lock Out Tag Out.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I had an ex boss get that in front of myself and the PWRCO man after lecturing me that i did not have enough experience to work in the live 600 amp disco cabinet. The PWRCO man hit him with a broom as I stood in shock watching him get shocked. I ended up finishing that installation myself that day and driving the boss home in his truck.


----------

